# X Code Springs



## 2007Western1 (Sep 16, 2009)

I want to put a set of these on my 02' F250, besides a dealership could you guys point me to some place on the web that sells them?


----------



## CTJ (Oct 1, 2007)

Yesterday I got a price from the dealer of $230.98 each, and $300.00 to install.
$765.00 total.

Shipping will kill ya buying them on the web.


----------



## John Stuttle (Oct 8, 2009)

Why not use a set of air bags? $250 and an hour to install.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Try to find a local Ford dealer to get them at.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry man, I don't know of anything near you. There's a well-known spring shop about a mile from me. Had them in stock, 159 each. 
Woodward Spring
Brockton, MA. 02301
I'll be helping a friend install them later in the week on his 02 F250 / diesel.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i just picked some used X code springs for my excursion last week, cost me $45.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Check these guys out http://www.powerstrokeshop.com/partlocator/index.cfm?siteid=214083


----------

